# Sig request



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey, I got a sig bet with Rauno regarding Schaub vs Arlovski fight. If Schaub wins Rauno's gonna need a new sig. So, could anyone please help me make one kick-ass sig? :wink03:
I want to have 4 pictures made in to one and then a small writing on each of them.
Starting from the left, writings would be their names and they'll go all on top of the pics, 
Waka Flocka 









French Montana









Rick Ross









Future









And below thru all the pictures goes the text: BEST RAPPERS ALIVE


----------

